# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  December 21, 2012

## ShyOne

This date scares the crap out. Actually keeps me up thinking some nights were just another day closer. I don't know if its a myth or what.

----------


## Dane

Don't worry, it's a myth.  

I don't know how old you are, but I'm old enough to remember many predictions of the world ending on a certain date, and none of them came true.  The minute these dates go by and nothing happens, everyone forgets about them and someone comes up with a new doomsday date, and the cycle repeats itself again.

----------


## Anteros

^ Exactly!

----------


## Koalafan

Im celebrating on that day!!  ::   :Tongue:

----------


## Katie

I remember the fuss on Jan 1, 2000. lolol.

----------


## Sagan

12/12/12 12:12.12 Is coming up! That scares me more

----------


## Yellow

I totally forgot about this. I'm not worrying since I have other things to worry about

----------


## WintersTale

The media are overhyping it, as usual.

I am still waiting for the world to end after Y2K, and it's 12 years later.

----------


## Sagan

Okay, so the last Mayan Long Count calendar to have been been created ends on 12/21/12. This portends the apocalypse how?

You might want to take a small reality check and realize our current calendar ends every 12 months. We generally don't worry about that welcoming in the apocalypse. Usually we just plan a drunken party, watch some stupid ball of lights descend in Times Square and buy a new calendar for the next year.

Since there are really no Mayan clergy or scientists to speak of any longer it's probably a little difficult for them to set up new Long Count calendar as they would most likely do just at we distribute all those disgusting calendars with pictures of puppies, kittens, small children and such to mark time for the next 12 months.

----------


## Jason

> I remember the fuss on Jan 1, 2000. lolol.



I still have a beanie baby from the bug they gave out for that. I was scared the first few times the hype was here, after awhile, you get not afraid.

----------


## JustAShadow

> I still have a beanie baby from the bug they gave out for that. I was scared the first few times the hype was here, after awhile, you get not afraid.



They made Y2K beanie babies?

As for the 2012 thing, I'll be glad when it passes.  That will make for one less annoying doomsday theory I have to hear about, at least until the next one is imagined.  

I think our demise will likely come about through our own doing, not something supernatural; whether it be the result of overpopulation, as another poster mentioned, or some sort of super weapon, be it nuclear or biological.

But hey, let's hope it never happens!

----------


## jsgt

These "predictions" that fall on days were the month/day/year are the same, or are sequential or whatever...is just so so stupid. Hey scientists, is this really what you base your prediction on? This reminds me of games we played in Elementary school. Wow, the numbers match up...so the world must be going to end. **spooky** :rolleyes:

...as for the Mayans calender ending. So they didn't think far enough ahead. How will that cause the world to end? :rolleyes: So sick of all the hype that's created about this. Believe it when you SEE it...not when you HEAR it. 

When a big fireball(ie: the Sun) starts getting closer and closer, then I'll pull up a chair and toast to the end of the world. Until then, I won't buy into any of these scare tactics.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay, so the last Mayan Long Count calendar to have been been created ends on 12/21/12. This portends the apocalypse how?
> 
> You might want to take a small reality check and realize our current calendar ends every 12 months. We generally don't worry about that welcoming in the apocalypse. Usually we just plan a drunken party, watch some stupid ball of lights descend in Times Square and buy a new calendar for the next year.
> 
> Since there are really no Mayan clergy or scientists to speak of any longer it's probably a little difficult for them to set up new Long Count calendar as they would most likely do just at we distribute all those disgusting calendars with pictures of puppies, kittens, small children and such to mark time for the next 12 months.




Yep. That's it exactly. The Mayan calendar is a round wheel like our yearly calendars. When we hit December we get a new calendar. When the wheel hits 12/21/12, the wheel has hit its last day and so it's time to start counting on the new wheel. It's just hype. I know someone who visited the old Mayan towns this past summer and she got it straight from the people who lived in that area. They gave her charts and other information. Also if you believe in any type of deity, then it's written in many holy books that we don't know when our time will come. Only the deity does. 

Now, do you want to hear some wild paranoia about 12/21/12? For the past 5 years, a person at work has talked about this date being the end of the world. She has literally spent the last 5 years in terror. At one point she convinced me to go with her to some group meeting where they all planned a preparation for the day. I went a couple of times because I was totally amazed that people actually believed this. They had video simulations (btw, the earth is cracking into 2 pieces so make sure you collect a lot of bottled water because you'll need it when the earth falls away from it's other half........wtf???) Yeah, they are really collecting bottled water. Her garage is packed to the hilt. 

So whenever some natural disaster would happen, she would say "it's the beginning." She swears Hurricane Katrina started the countdown. For the last year, she has been on a kick to be "kinder to others" because she is trying to save souls. She says people don't realize that they will die this month and so she wants to help them along to go to heaven. She attributes her belief to a vision. Her husband totally believes this also.

In the summer, she informed me that she will be going on vacation during the 12/21/12 week. She planned on going to Mexico to be at "ground zero" for the apocalypse. I looked at her seriously and said, "So you're going to leave me here alone to put out the flames?" She didn't appreciate that comment. I wondered why she bothered to have us plan our 2013 programs if we weren't going to be using them. 

Then all of a sudden in November, she decided that our department needed to plan a Mayan program for kids on 12/21/12. Really??!!! We never just put together a program in a month. We do them a year in advance. She's not going to Mexico during that date, but I'm not sure if she's working that day. When I found out she was having this program, she asked me if I thought 2nd graders would understand a Mayan program. I said, "Sure. Especially if you held a sacrifice. Even my teens would like that." She wasn't amused. So then I asked her, "So now not only am I here to put out the flames, but you're encouraging over 100 or more people to come to the library, so I'll be responsible for them also?" Again, no comment. 

So I see that date as a true pain in the arse, with hundreds of people that will have to live with me in a burned out basement with no bottled water as our half of the earth hurtles toward the sun. Just kidding.

But I'm sure it will be just like any other day. 

And to be honest, our entire department is curious to see what will happen on Dec 22. Will this co-worker come back? Will she and her "crew" hurtle off the planet with their bottled water? It happens every apocalypse date. The only problem with that is I'm next in line to run the department and I certainly don't want the job.

----------


## MrQuiet76

It'll still be interesting to see what happens on that day and just beforehand... probably a lot of rioting, mass-suicides, etc.

----------


## WineKitty

I am sure there will be some very disappointed Doomsday Preppers.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am sure there will be some very disappointed Doomsday Preppers.



I agree. But at least they will have a lifetime supply of bottled water in their garages.  ::):

----------


## Prodigy

I wish.

----------


## Koalafan

Omg I remember when that one preacher guy made such a fuss about the world ending in may....sadly people actually believed him and sold their house, quit their job, etc...wonder why we havent heard from him in awhile?  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Omg I remember when that one preacher guy made such a fuss about the world ending in may....sadly people actually believed him and sold their house, quit their job, etc...wonder why we havent heard from him in awhile?



I know a woman who's parents followed the guy you're talking about and this woman gives a hairy description of living under that family belief. She said she grew up with knowing the world was going to end on that day and her parents were preparing for it. As she got older, she decided to not believe what her parents did. When the day came and nothing happened, she was furious. She was crying and so angry that this man dared effect the lives of her family. Yes, doomsayers can do a ton of damage to people's lives.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I remember the fuss on Jan 1, 2000. lolol.



I was about 9 or 10 during that Y2K commotion. Thing is, I wasn't aware that people thought the world was going to end. For some reason I just thought there were going to be little (harmless?) bugs invading the planet.... ya idk, don't ask. I was 9-10 lol.

This 12/21 date has made me super anxious these past couple days as well. But I've become more calm about it today.. As someone who is deathly afraid of dying, those anxieties just became worse when I was feeling iwjfodjfs over 12/21 *sigh*

----------


## Maliblue

Happy Doomsday for everyone!!  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## WintersTale

The world hasn't ended.

Or perhaps I wasn't good enough for the rapture!  ::D:

----------


## fetisha



----------


## CeCe

We did not die.

----------


## jsgt

The predictors should be held accountable. All they do is keep people afraid with their unfounded nonsense. Maybe it's all a giant government conspiracy to get us to spend more money on end of the world supplies...a poor attempt to get the economy back on it's feet. hmmmmmm

----------


## Anteros



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## fetisha

> 



 ::   :Rofl:

----------


## Trendsetter

Now we can all relax, we survived doomsday.  :Celebrate:

----------


## Cage

> Now we can all relax, we survived doomsday.



 :Celebrate:

----------

